# Anyone Know About An Ollech & Wajs Chronograph



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking for information about any Ollech & Wajs manual chronograph using a movement with the following specs

Landeron 349 17 jewelled manual wind movement

Features

3 sub dial, two pusher chronograph,

60 second (main second hand) ,

30 minute sub dial,

12 hour sub dial,

cam switched

sub second dial

Data

13.75''',

Diameter = 31mm

frequency = 18000 A/h

power reserve 44 hours

I have this Ollech & Wajs signed movement fitted to a Le Cheminant watch and would like to find out if it is a Ollech & Wajs watch, rebranded as a Le Cheminant or a watch made to their own specifications by Ollech and Wajs.

Any help, with photos would be appreciated.

Thanx

Roy (USEDMODEL)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I would guess that the watch is a rebranded O&W Chrono.


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

something like this?


----------

